# Lacey Green Floater



## BoFish (Sep 20, 2020)

Hello everyone,

I found this in a tank I have that has admittedly gone a little sideways. Can anyone identify? The photo shows just a small piece, but this is what the whole thing looks like.

I did not plant anything that looks like this stuff and it seems to have come out of nowhere. The tank currently has some indian water sprite and mermaid marsh, but there have been many other plants prior.

Thanks!
Bo


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

_Riccia fluitans_


----------



## BoFish (Sep 20, 2020)

Cavan Allen said:


> _Riccia fluitans_


Cavan, you are a prince. Thank you!


----------

